# Crash course with a Roland ColorCamm pro pc-600



## unsub (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello,
I would love some constructive advice about some successful ways to get off the ground on a shoestring budget.

I work for a small but expanding motorcycle parts business and the owner has been kind enough to set me up with a little space in his shop to start my own off-shoot business.
Early on he expressed interest in moving away from his vinyl graphics supplier and finding someone smaller.

By chance I stumbled across a ColorCamm pc-600 with a ridiculous amount of vinyl and spare tapes being sold by a friend's company.
While not as sophisticated as the newer machines, my boss is pleased with the graphics it turns out, and has requested I look into a heat transfer press and accompanying vinyl to turn out limited run tshirts and hats with.

While pleased at the early success of my new gig, I am concerned by not having any friends with a knowledge base regarding this biz and am worried I will start down the wrong path in buying machinery and material before my business has a chance to really get going.

I am anxious to know about quality brands, cost saving measures that don't compromise the final product, and direction for outgrowing this machine.

If any of you have tips or suggestions, I would welcome them.
Best regards,
Clark


----------



## fcahoon (Jul 14, 2007)

I have an opportunity to buy a used PC-600 and came across your post while doing research. It did not look like you got man replies, but I was wondering what you found out. I have heard very mixed reviews especially with regards to print head life. I really just need this printer to last 6-12 months while I get started with a new customer and can then get a newer one if things work out. Don't want to blow a lot of money until I know things will work out. I can get a great deal on this PC-600 but don't want to waste that money if it will be more of a problem than it is worth. Any lessons you have learned of feedback you may have would be greatly appreciated. 

Frank Cahoon
Cahoon's Closet, LLC


----------

